# New



## Decency_Defied11 (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey, i have been browsing for a few weeks, so id like to join 

i'm not that strong, ben workin out for a few years - i tend to have insane focus spurts, with lack of motivation spurts. its just me. i dont mind.

i posted an online lifting journal but it hasnt been approved yet.

i like to be fit, not hyooooge, or insanely strong..just healthy, and i look like i work out, and thats fine by me lol

currently, i am doing some sort of "westside" outline catered to my liking.

so check out my journal, tell me your thoughts, ideas, whatever.

later!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Decency_Defied11* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Decency_Defied11 (Jun 5, 2011)

A message popped up saying that my journak has to be approved? is it because i havent posted enough yet? 

sorry  if i shouldnt ask this here, but i dont know where else it would be appropriate to do so.


----------



## vortex (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to IM, the best forum of it's kind!!!


----------



## AnabolicBody (Jun 6, 2011)

welcome


----------



## !Fighter (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jun 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Freeway (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy you are here.


----------



## tangolima (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## skinnyboi (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Ichigo (Jun 11, 2011)

You've tried the rest now Welcome to the best!!!


----------



## anabolicbody71 (Jun 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jmpsuperman (Jun 16, 2011)

welcome


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 18, 2011)

Read, learn and repeat...welcome


----------



## getpumped (Jun 19, 2011)

Whats up


----------



## Adonis (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## anger1234546 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi.


----------



## Wiseguy. (Jun 20, 2011)

...


----------

